# Bath and Body Works Halloween Prizes



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I love this place!!! I always spend so much money there!! I think that those would be great prizes!! My b-day was in September and my mum got me a bunch of the new Halloween stuff from there, including the haunted house with pumkin candle.
Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Ohhh great idea! thanks for the info!


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm shattered!!! These products look amazing, but they dont post to Australia :-(


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting these! I ordered a bunch for the special trick or treat bags I make for our friends and their kids.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I was at the mall yesterday and I remembered this post and pick some up. They even gave me the 20% off!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep got the Haunted House luminary, vampire blood and candy corn pocket bac. The labels glow in the dark. Also the spider bath sponge lol. I use the mint chocolate candle with my luminary. man does that candle smell GREAT!!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

@lil faith.... you could try to make your own maybe. I made these. They are Dollar Tree set of 3 mini bottles. I peeled the labels off and used stickers, scrapbook paper and ModgePodge to adhere it. I think they turned out cute. I made some for teacher gifts and am selling some at the church festival for a fundraiser.I'm sure B&B's are much more nicely scented though


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww how cute!! Nice one and cheers for that Suzeelili!


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

i hate to sound unhalloweenish but......they have a fantastic scent called balsam and it smells like a fresh xmas tree
speaking of xmas i wonder if they have a christmasforum.com not that i would be on it but just a thought lol


----------



## jujomax (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe I totally forgot about B & B! Gonna make a run out to the MOA (a place I avoid like the plague!) to get some stuff for my prizes! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

@chester...there is a Christmas forum...it's called christmasfanclub.com they also have a lot of great ideas there.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually don't use hand sanitizer bit these are so cute.I got a bottle of the vampire's blood.Suzeelili I love those bottles!What a great idea!


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bumping this thread b/c BBW has the vampire blood pocketbac clearanced to .75. But it gets even better - 

Buy 14 of these - subtotal 10.50. Use coupon code F102785 and you will get a $10 discount. Therefore, you pay just cents + tax + shipping. I paid 7.04 for 14 delivered to my door!


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bumping this thread again b/c B&BW has some more great deals on halloween pocket bacs, lotions, etc. If you go to slickdeals dot net this deal is on the front page. That thread includes several different codes that can be used to score some of these items as low as 30 cents each.


----------

